
Stuart Russell on “The Long-Term Future of (Artificial) Intelligence” - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mukaRhQTMP8
======
dmfdmf
I reject his premise that consciousness and purpose are "mystical". But I
agree intelligence is essentially computation and that computers will continue
to advance. The danger of AI is not that it will become conscious and
purposeful but that bad men will get it first.

